# SPROUT IS HOME AT LAST!!!!!!!!!&#3



## Jacki

Post title pretty much says it: Sprout has his plane reservation and is coming to me on Thursday!!!!!!! COME ON, THURSDAY!!!!!!





































I'm a happy camper. To say the very least!!!!!!!!! Good thing I have today off ... lots of puppy-proofing going on today.









YAY SPROUT, MOMMY LOVES YOU!!!!!


----------



## I found nemo

Im so happy for you, can't wait for pictures.....
Congrats on your Little Man coming home...
ANDREA~


----------



## 3Maltmom

Yipeeeee!!!






























Where's he flying in from???

Take pics at the airport


----------



## lillady

Yay! I'm so excited for you














Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Maltese_NH

Congrats .... I'll keep my fingers crossed for warm weather


----------



## puppymom

YAHZOOTIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie718

How exciting!!!







I can't wait to see pictures of your new baby!!!


----------



## cruisinpat

HOORAY!!! He's finally going to be on the way. Stay away bad weather!


----------



## bek74

Jacki, I am so excited fo you



































.

Sprout is loved by so many























Let me know how everything goes

Hugs and smooches










[attachment=19627:attachment]


----------



## Cary




----------



## msmagnolia

Yippee!!!! We'll all be anxiously awaiting those first photos. Try and get some rest this week....I'll bet you are beside yourself with excitement.


----------



## Cosy

> Post title pretty much says it: Sprout has his plane reservation and is coming to me on Thursday!!!!!!! COME ON, THURSDAY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a happy camper. To say the very least!!!!!!!!! Good thing I have today off ... lots of puppy-proofing going on today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY SPROUT, MOMMY LOVES YOU!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


 

I'm so happy for you, Jacki! Enjoy the anticipation! It's part of the joy!


----------



## dogloverx3

I am soooooooooo EXCITED for you







, you must be thrilled . How old is Sprout now ?. Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

YIPPEE!! You've waited so long, Jacki!! I think I'm almost as excited for you as you are!! Can't wait to see pictures of your little Sprout!


----------



## coco

Jacki, I am so excited for you! Praying for warm weather up your way for you and Sprout. I cannot wait to see pictures. Take some at the airport, please!!


----------



## mmo

YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
AT LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am soooo excited for you


----------



## vjw

I'm excited for you!



Joy


----------



## MickeysMom

Yay!! How exciting! Congrats! I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## revakb2

Yea!!!! Welcome Home Sprout


----------



## phesty

O Holy Night!!!!!

I'm so excited for you Jacki, and for Sprout!!!!

Come on Thursday!!!

Josie says: Sprout, you're about to meet the best puppy mommy in the whole wide world (next to my mommy, of course)!!!!


----------



## jasmyne's mom

I am so excited for you!!!







Can't wait to see pics of Sprout!

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## momtoboo

Hurry home Sprout.We've been waiting forever.


----------



## cindy6755

yeh he is finally coming home


----------



## 2maltese4me

Congratulations!!!! You've been waiting for so patiently.

I know just how hard it is to wait.....Cooper was flown to me...and I freaked because when I got to the airport....he wasn't on the flight the breeder had said he was going to be on. My heart sank....first thinking he was lost, 2nd thinking I was scammed. Neither were true...she just missed his flight and he was on the next plane....which didn't come in until 3hrs later.....and the only movie we had in the truck was some Disney movie....I had no books or magazines. Ahhh, I was sooo bored.

Anyway....congrats.....I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## camfan

HURRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!












































I'm so excited for you Jacki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And now you can join the sleepless club with me!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!

YIPPIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flossysmom

I am sooo excited for you, Jacki























You are gonna be a great mom, Sprout is one lucky little fella


----------



## Gregswife

Yay Jacki!!! I am sure the next few days are going to seem endless to you, but verysoon, your little guy will be in your arms. Like everyone else said, please post pics as soon as you can!!!


----------



## MissMelanie

Dear Jacki,



As Brit said, enjoy this time, it's part of all the joy!



I am so very happy for you. I know you are getting one top notch doggie and a VERY happy puppy. Good for you and Sprout.











OH the fun that awaits you.











enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Scoobydoo

Yayyyyyyyyyyy I am so excited for you Jacki, at long last Sprout will be in your arms





































Can't wait for pictures of the happy day


----------



## thelittlepet

Yippie. I can hardly wait to see pictures. Thursday is just around the corner.
Aimee


----------



## TheButtercup

how EXCITING!























lots of pics, videos, and all of that







cant wait!!!


----------



## HappyB

I am so happy for you that Sprout will be with you soon. You have certainly been patient in your wait for this little one. I hope he is all you have dreamed of.


Faye
Lovingly protected by Ninjas


----------



## Gemma

I can't wait. I'm so excited for you


----------



## PreciousPrince

Yay you finally get your baby boy!! Can't wait to see pictures when he's home!


----------



## Deanna

That is awesome!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you! 

I can't wait to see pics of the little cutie pie!


----------



## Ladysmom

I am so happy for you! Finally!


----------



## samuelette

Is the Sproutser accepting playdates yet, Daisy wants to be the first to get her paws on him.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

wahoo!! *does happy dance* I cannot wait to see him!


----------



## Andrea&Luci

OMG Jaqui I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy and CANNOT wait til you get your little Sprout!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathy

Wow.......it's about time this little guy got to his new home!!!!!!! We expect LOTS of pics!!!!!!!! I'm sure you're just over the moon with excitement. What a terrific feeling!

Hey, now I can finally come out of the corner.......that's a good feeling too!









Cathy


----------



## starry

Congratulations Jacki,
You have been there for so many of us and I am truly happy for you.
I know you have been so patient waitting for your perfect one and I know you will be a great mom.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

Oh, that is so exciting! I remember waiting for Tallulah to come. (She came from Arkansas!) We can't wait to see pictures of little Sprout.


----------



## Jacki

> Hey, now I can finally come out of the corner.......that's a good feeling too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy[/B]
























Aww Cathy!!!! Sooo true ... you are about to step out of the corner my friend.


----------



## paris

YYIIIPPEEE!!!! Puppy kisses galore........take lots of pics. Can't wait to see the little guy.


----------



## HappyB

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=338163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, now I can finally come out of the corner.......that's a good feeling too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Cathy!!!! Sooo true ... you are about to step out of the corner my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Jacki,
We felt sorry for Cathy after you left chat Saturday night and let her out of the corner.

Cathy,
You can stay out an play. No more corners.


----------



## Jacki

Okay friends, in less than 48 hours my baby should be in my arms!!!!!!


















> index.php?act=findpost&pid=338257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, now I can finally come out of the corner.......that's a good feeling too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Cathy!!!! Sooo true ... you are about to step out of the corner my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jacki,
> We felt sorry for Cathy after you left chat Saturday night and let her out of the corner.
> 
> Cathy,
> You can stay out an play. No more corners.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

OH I am so glad!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

And the countdown begins!!























I'm sooooo excited for you. I feel like I'm getting a new puppy


----------



## MalteseJane

I hope you are still able to sleep







I know I would have trouble sleeping. All that excitement would keep me awake.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

"Tomorrow -- Tomorrow -- it's only a day a way." (from Annie)

So happy for you.







Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Linus McDuff

I can't wait to see pictures of your Sprout in his new home!


----------



## phesty

Is it Thursday yet?


----------



## My2Furbabies

Woowoo! That is sooo exciting! I am doing a happy dance with you!







I can't wait to see pictures of your little Sprout!


----------



## Jacki

Okay, how's a girl supposed to focus on WORK when in 26 hours, I will be leaving work to go and get my baby??????























Not to mention the report I'm working on is driving me batty.









I seriously need to work from home, this office is sucking away my life, and next week, when I know Sprout is at home waiting for me, it will be even worse.









Sprout is coming, Sprout is coming, tomorrow!!!!


----------



## amatarrese

YAY!!!!!!!!!!









Can't wait to see all the photos!


----------



## Jacki

I got a letter from Sprout just now ...
















*The sun is shining here and it is nice and warm. My mom told me that it is now warm enough to go on the big plane to a wonderful family who adopted me. She told me that you will be my new mom and will love and take care of me. She said you have been patient and have been waiting a long time for me. I'm excited about the adventure. I promise not to be scared on the plane. My mom has been getting me ready. She has been doing this for a long time, and she said it will be OK. I trust her.

Monday, she bought this box or crate for me to ride in. Then, she bought me a new bed and made sure I will have a place for food and water. Yesterday, she took me to a nice lady who just poked and prodded on me. She put this thing to my heart, and she checked something called patella. She asked mom a lot of questions, and said she would be like to get one like me from my mom. She is a vet. I heard they give shots, so I don't know if that is good or not. My mom gave me some, and they didn't hurt. I didn't even cry. She asked mom if all her dogs were so calm. She doesn't know about our games at home because we can be wild. She said I weight 2 1/2 pounds, but I'm a little heavier on mom's food scales. She kept rubbing my hair and making sweet sounds. Maybe vets are OK. 

Tonight, I get another bath. They aren't so bad because I get a good brushing before I have to get into the water. Then, I get brushed and dried. I hope mom remembers the conditioner because sometimes she forgets, and I have a bad hair day. I did have hair that stuck up on the top of my head, and I looked funny. Now, I can wear bands and have a top knot. Sometime I keep them in all day, but sometime I play with my friends and loose them.

I will miss my friends here. I hope when I get to my new home, I will have some to play with. I also like toys, but sometime I try to kill them, and mom just laughs and gives me more. Will you do that too? I'm going to bring some of mine with me, but not the lion because he has no stuffing. I killed him good. Mom said you have a hotty there. Is that a toy for me?

I was also told you have a group of friends on something called Spoiled Maltese. Some of my brothers and sisters have moms who are on that site too. It must be a nice place.

We have to get up in the middle of the night to go to something called an airport. We have to leave home at 4:45 am to be there by 5:30 am. Mom doesn't like to get up early, but she said you are such a nice lady, and that is the only way we can get you there this time of year. I leave at 7:15 and I will be on the plane a little over an hour. Mom will wait with me until it is time for my plane to leave. Mom said she has your cell number, and she will give you a call when she leaves the airport. I will go to Atlanta where I will have something called a "layover". Mom said these nice folks will drive up to the plane in a nice little truck and take me to an office to wait in a nice warm room until I can get on the plane again. I'll have food with me, but I don't know if I'll get a snack. I'll get an early breakfast before I leave home, so I might not be hungry. After I stay in the office a couple hours, I will get to ride in the truck again to go to another plane. I will be on that one almost two and one half hours. Then, mom says, you will be waiting for me. She said you would give me a lot of hugs and kisses. I love hugs. My mom gives me some every day. I'll try not to lick my butt so it will be OK for you to kiss me. 
Until tomorrow.
Sprout*


----------



## paris

OMG...that is the sweetest thing. It even made me tear up. Your breeder sounds wonderful and the little Sproutster sounds like he is all set.


----------



## puppymom

AWWWWWWWWWWW, how adorable. 

GOOD LUCK and BESY WISHES


----------



## Ladysmom

Ah, grab the kleenex before reading that letter! What a wonderful breeder you have found! I can't wait until the big reveal when we find where Sprout came from!

I am so excited for you! I hope you are planning on taking lots of pictures!


----------



## Julie718

That letter is just adorable!!







What time does Sprout arrive? I know you are SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle

Congratulations! You must be so very excited. Be sure to post pictures for us.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

That is the most precious letter. We're all anxiously awaiting Sprouts arrival too.


----------



## coco

Jacki, I know everyone here is so excited about you getting your Sprout. You have waited so long for him. I almost feel like I am getting a new puppy just watching the progress of this over the past few months. I cannot wait to see pics of Sprout when you get him. Take your camera to the airport. I just wish he didn't have to change planes, but I feel sure your breeder has done this several times before. I am impressed by Sprout's ability to write a letter to you, too.







There is nothing like having a new puppy in the house. I know you and hubby are going to have a wonderful time with him. I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!


----------



## louis' mom

I can't wait to see pictures







That is the most adorable little letter!


----------



## phesty

*Now is it Thursday?*

That's an adorable letter! Sprout is very articulate and a good speller, too!

I can't imagine how you're getting any work done, I sure wouldn't be!

Okay, now is it Thursday?


----------



## thelittlepet

Less than 24 hours. Almost time. Can't wait for pictures.
Aimee


----------



## Jacki

> I am impressed by Sprout's ability to write a letter to you, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]





> That's an adorable letter! Sprout is very articulate and a good speller, too![/B]



Yeah, I was impressed too, he is a VERY good little communicator. Somehow I feel someone helped him transcribe his thoughts, however.









24 HOURS!!! 24 HOURS!!!! HOLY COWWSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyB

I wish we could be at the airport to see you get him tomorrow. I think I'm just about as excieted as Mary Ann. You have certainly been patient in your wait.
So, is it countdown now on the last 24 hours?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Its Thursday for us, no fair - Even though I'm a day ahead, I'm going to have to wait an extra day to see him!! Unless of course I stay up really late - or get up in the middle of the night .....


----------



## PuttiePie

jacki, I am here for 5 mins on Jeffs office connection. I am so thrilled for you and Sprout .... Jacki savour every second and let me know how it all goes...so much love and so many NINJA kisses ( you KNOW they are for real) x0x0x0x nanci and Puttie


----------



## Boobookit

*What a wonderful letter from the breeder...sure sounds like a wonderful person, that breeder!! Sprout is not only bred well but home schooled!! LOL*

*That's ok, I am not jealous, Pacino likes the computer and I am teaching Ralphie how to iron...(I hate to iron!!) LOL*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## phesty

Thursday, Thursday, Thursday, Thursday, Thursday, Thursday, Thursday, Thursday, Thursday, Thursday, Thursday, Thursday, Thursday, Thursday, Thursday!!!!!!!

Oh yes, there will be happy dancing all around!!!!


----------



## Cary

I read that letter from Sprout and allergies must 
have kicked in or something, eyes burning or something.
I'm getting excited feeding off your excitement.








Hurry tomorrow.


----------



## flossysmom

Oh I can't wait to see pictures, and hear all about his arrival















I am so excited for you Jacki









Sprout's letter was just the sweetest, I think my allergies musta acted up too









Hope you can get some sleep tonight


----------



## mmo

That is the sweetest thing!


----------



## phesty

Yep, it's totally Thursday!!!!

Wooooooooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!





































































































Josie says: Wow, Sprout, you must be famous!!! You have all these people excited about your homecoming, AND you get to ride in an airplane! Yep, you're definitely G-L-A-M-O-R-O-U-S!


----------



## puppymom

TODAY'S THE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom

Whoa, how exciting.







I still (after almost 3 years) like to think of the day I met Catcher's plane. Whenever I want a feel-good moment I replay those memories in my head. 

Best wishes!


----------



## jasmyne's mom

We'll be waiting for all the pictures! Welcome home Sprout!!









Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## paris

So Jacki...are you getting any work done this morning? lol I know that you are so excited...just think...in a few short (probably the longest to you) hours your little Sprout will finally be where he is supposed to be...in your arms and covering your face with kisses!


----------



## amatarrese

Oh my gosh - today's the day!!! I'm so excited for you Jacki !!!! 

Does anyone know what time the plane arrives? I'll be thinking about this all day with such joy in my heart and a HUGE smile on my face.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom

Sprout is coming today!!! We can't wait to see pictures! (hint, hint....







)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

YAHOOOOOOO!! Can't wait - you're probably over the moon right about now. How exciting for you!


----------



## msmagnolia

Today is the day. Is Sprout there yet? If not, he must be en route.....


----------



## HappyB

Unfortunately, Sprout and I are now back home. I made a separate post about our adventure this morning. I'm working on rebooking him. He is curled up here in the pile withfour others at my feet.


----------



## Gambitsgirl

I know how excited you must be... happy and safe travels little Sprout!!


----------



## MissMelanie

Sprout, Faye and Jacki, WHAT a week for the three of you. I was so sorry on Thursday about what happened but as I said then, it must have been for a good reason.



So Saturday is a go?



Love to you all!

Melanie


----------



## HappyB

> Sprout, Faye and Jacki, WHAT a week for the three of you. I was so sorry on Thursday about what happened but as I said then, it must have been for a good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> So Saturday is a go?
> 
> 
> 
> Love to you all!
> 
> Melanie[/B]



Yes,

Plans are for me to leave here early enough in the morning to be first in line at the American counter. They do not prebook. I've used them before, and I do like them a LOT better.
I'm going to take my camera with me tomorrow and do a few pictures as we go through the process.
Sprout says a second bath so soon was not in his plans, so he wants tomorrow to work too.


----------



## elly

Cant wait for pictures.

Cathy


----------



## Jacki

First -- I'm sorry that this update is in a different post than the one Faye's been updating in. But this is the one I can change the post title on when I bump it up.









So, I just got off the phone with an American rep who was at least somewhat helpful. Last night, when we arrived in Boston and were told "That flight was canceled" I had a terrible feeling (for good reason) and when I walked into the Priority Parcel office and the 16-yr-old guy there grinned as he said "I have some bad news for you" in a singsong, obnoxious voice, I about went through the roof. I am not what you would call a calm woman -- not in cases like this.









My first phone call to the airline customer service cargo line was bad -- we were in the airport "loop" which has tunnels and stuff, and the cell phone CUT ME OFF just as someone answered after 10 minutes of being on hold









My second phone call was not much better, because the guy was VERY rude and agitated. I was calm at first, but the ruder he became, the more upset I became!! He kept snapping at me and eventually began raising his voice to talk over me: "M'aam, this is weather related. There's nothing we can do. I don't know anything." Now, even though all of that information was true -- and I assured him I understand that weather does nutty things and this couldn't be helped but surely he understood I was worried about my 2.5lb baby dog -- but couldn't he have at least spoken in a calm voice (I was) and said something like, "I'm sorry this happened, I understand your concern" and THEN said the other things??









Third call, I got someone with a bit of common sense, but who still could not tell me anything Sprout-specific. Just that all the animals had been boarded out and would be put on the earliest planes possible, and I should call in the morning as soon as they opened. 

So I did. Still can't tell me anything specific to my baby. But they did say that ALL the dogs SHOULD be on one of two flights in to Boston today, and I need to call Boston to find out when he's there. No one is going to call me.







BUT I will be calling Boston to find out where he is and when he's there. 

And that's all I know for now -- and all I CAN know for a few hours. He might be on a plane right now, actually. At first I thought the lady said it left at 6pm and didn't get in till 10:45pm ... but that would have been too cold here by that time ... but when I said, "Well, no way in he## will he get on that flight, it'll be too cold here" she said "No, no, 6am!" And 6am Central was about the time I talked to her. So he could have been taking off as we spoke. I pray that he was. 

THANK YOU, everyone, for the prayers and good wishes and offers of help that you have extended to Sprout, Faye, and me. I was a mess last night, but this morning I'm a mom on the warpath ready to get her baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I will keep you all updated. Please continue to pray, if you have been doing so.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Oh gosh Jacki, I am so sorry you are going through all this. I will certainly keep you and little Sprout in my prayers that this will all be over today and he will be in your arms today


----------



## k/c mom

Oh, I can imagine your frustration with the airlines... totally.







I hope and pray he is on his way home to you right now.


----------



## thelittlepet

so sorry. I was sure that the update did not come last night because you were so happy and busy with your pup. Praying. Keep us updated.
Aimee


----------



## samuelette

PRAYERS FLOWING CONSTANTLY


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Oh Jacki, I so hope baby Sprout is on that plane right now!!! I really must get to bed soon, its after midnight for me, but I will try to hang out a little longer for the good news I'm sure is only hours away!!!


----------



## theboyz

Jacki, we are sending good thoughts for Sprout and you. Hurry Sprout Hurry!!!!!!!
Poor baby will need lots of TLC from Mom.


----------



## elly

cATHY


----------



## puppymom

Holding my breath along with everyone else (and keeping all fingers and toes crossed for good measure).


----------



## mom2molly

You all have gone through so much to get this precious baby....I pray all goes well today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyB

> First -- I'm sorry that this update is in a different post than the one Faye's been updating in. But this is the one I can change the post title on when I bump it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I just got off the phone with an American rep who was at least somewhat helpful. Last night, when we arrived in Boston and were told "That flight was canceled" I had a terrible feeling (for good reason) and when I walked into the Priority Parcel office and the 16-yr-old guy there grinned as he said "I have some bad news for you" in a singsong, obnoxious voice, I about went through the roof. I am not what you would call a calm woman -- not in cases like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first phone call to the airline customer service cargo line was bad -- we were in the airport "loop" which has tunnels and stuff, and the cell phone CUT ME OFF just as someone answered after 10 minutes of being on hold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second phone call was not much better, because the guy was VERY rude and agitated. I was calm at first, but the ruder he became, the more upset I became!! He kept snapping at me and eventually began raising his voice to talk over me: "M'aam, this is weather related. There's nothing we can do. I don't know anything." Now, even though all of that information was true -- and I assured him I understand that weather does nutty things and this couldn't be helped but surely he understood I was worried about my 2.5lb baby dog -- but couldn't he have at least spoken in a calm voice (I was) and said something like, "I'm sorry this happened, I understand your concern" and THEN said the other things??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third call, I got someone with a bit of common sense, but who still could not tell me anything Sprout-specific. Just that all the animals had been boarded out and would be put on the earliest planes possible, and I should call in the morning as soon as they opened.
> 
> So I did. Still can't tell me anything specific to my baby. But they did say that ALL the dogs SHOULD be on one of two flights in to Boston today, and I need to call Boston to find out when he's there. No one is going to call me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT I will be calling Boston to find out where he is and when he's there.
> 
> And that's all I know for now -- and all I CAN know for a few hours. He might be on a plane right now, actually. At first I thought the lady said it left at 6pm and didn't get in till 10:45pm ... but that would have been too cold here by that time ... but when I said, "Well, no way in he## will he get on that flight, it'll be too cold here" she said "No, no, 6am!" And 6am Central was about the time I talked to her. So he could have been taking off as we spoke. I pray that he was.
> 
> THANK YOU, everyone, for the prayers and good wishes and offers of help that you have extended to Sprout, Faye, and me. I was a mess last night, but this morning I'm a mom on the warpath ready to get her baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will keep you all updated. Please continue to pray, if you have been doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Yesterday (and today) the online site to confirm shipping was/is down. After talking with Jacki last night, I went to a number on the airway bill. I have been checking it through the night to get an update.

Sprout left at 6:34 am on 1352. He will arrive in Boston at 11:14 am. I gave this information to Jacki when we talked about an hour ago.


----------



## puppymom

WHEW

Won't breathe easy til I hear he's safely in Boston.


----------



## elly

Thank you for the update. Hopefully Sprout will be in his forever home very soon. 

Cathy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

That poor little guy. My heart hurts for him. Bet he'll be SO happy to see his new mommy.














's all around.


----------



## coco

Sprout left at 6:34 am on 1352. He will arrive in Boston at 11:14 am. I gave this information to Jacki when we talked about an hour ago.
[/QUOTE]

I sure hope he is on that flight and gets there safely. I had trouble sleeping last night worrying about little Sprout. Every time I awakened I thought about him and his safety. Hugs to you, Jacki, as it isn't too hard to imagine your worry about your baby. So many people are thinking of you and concerned along with you about your little Sprout.


----------



## elly

I just checked and his flight has arrived


----------



## momtoboo

> I just checked and his flight has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


 




































I'm almost afraid to feel relief at this great news.


----------



## jasmyne's mom

Be there Sprout...we're all waiting patiently....NOT! 

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## bootoo

C'mon! Let's hear from someone! Is he there?


----------



## Deanna

OMG!! What a nightmare!! I hope he is ok, and didn't get traumatized by this whole event. I am sure once he is in his mommy's arms he will forget all about that horrible flight!









I can't wait to hear that mommy and baby are together!!


----------



## thelittlepet

So want to know he is safely at his destination.
Aimee


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

Has Sprout joined his mommy yet?


----------



## HappyB

I'll let all of you know when I hear from Jacki. She and her mom got a late start this morning, so I doubt she was thre when the plane arrived. Hopefully, she will call me soon. And, the first thing I will do, after making sure Sprout is OK is post an update.


----------



## 2maltese4me

OMGoodness. What a fiasco....














. I hope Sprout arrives today....poor mommy and puppy!!!


----------



## Gregswife

I am not sure of the time difference from mountain zone where I am to Boston - is it eastern time or central? If it is Central, It is around 12:45, Eastern - 1:45. Either way, I hope that Jacki has the little guy in her arms right now. He certainly hs had an adventure getting to his new mommy and daddy. Bet he will sleep good tonight!!!


----------



## phesty

All our fingers, toes and paws are crossed, hoping that Sprout is already with his mommy!

Hugs to everyone involved as I can't imagine how stressful this has been for Jacki and Fay, and of course the little Sproutling!


----------



## Gemma

I can't wait to hear they are together







I was thinking about him all this time. can't wait for some good news


----------



## k/c mom

> I am not sure of the time difference from mountain zone where I am to Boston - is it eastern time or central? If it is Central, It is around 12:45, Eastern - 1:45. Either way, I hope that Jacki has the little guy in her arms right now. He certainly hs had an adventure getting to his new mommy and daddy. Bet he will sleep good tonight!!![/B]


Checking in... was hoping for good news!! Boston is on Eastern Time.


----------



## msmagnolia

I hope the plane got in. My daughter is trying to get home from DC and her flight is delayed many hours. Must be a storm in the NE.


----------



## HappyB

SPROUT IS CUDDLED IN JACKI'S ARMS.

I just talked with Jacki and she is holding Sprout. They are almost home. Please no fussing about him not being in a crate for the drive. These two needed to cuddle. Jacki and I have been playing phone tag, but I finally got to hear that they are both together now. She will give all an update when she gets home.

Thanks again for all your concern and prayers.


----------



## dr.jaimie

finally!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

Thank God. I just had chills running down my spine. Thanks for the update.


----------



## joe

chilis all around


----------



## msmagnolia

Whew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathy

Hurray!!!!!! Great News!!!!!!





















I'm so glad they get to cuddle all the way home! I can't wait to hear more news.

Cathy A


----------



## elly

Cathy


----------



## coco

That is the best news I have heard all morning.


----------



## Gemma

> SPROUT IS CUDDLED IN JACKI'S ARMS.
> I just talked with Jacki and she is holding Sprout. They are almost home. Please no fussing about him not being in a crate for the drive. These two needed to cuddle. Jacki and I have been playing phone tag, but I finally got to hear that they are both together now. She will give all an update when she gets home.
> 
> Thanks again for all your concern and prayers.[/B]


----------



## theboyz

Oh My Gosh..........so thankful for the happy, cuddling, kissing, crying, wonderful ending!!!!

After long last, congrats Jacki.


----------



## Gregswife

Faye, you are sooo right. After what the little guy has been thru and Jacki's emotional roller coaster, the best place for him to be right now is in mommy's arms. Can't wait to see pics...


----------



## saltymalty

And now we wait for the photos! I am so glad that he finally made it!


----------



## momtoboo

Now, I feel relieved. I'm sooooooooo glad Sprout is safe.


----------



## thelittlepet

Relief. So glad he is home. Happy Days for Sprout and Jacki
Aimee


----------



## mwend

YAY!!!!!

HAPPY SPROUT DAY EVERYONE!!!!!!!


----------



## paris

YEA! Finally, happy tears all the way around!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Yippeee!!






























Cant wait to hear all about Sprout!!


----------



## Ladysmom




----------



## abbey

I'm so relieved & excited for Jacki!






















Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## k/c mom

> Please no fussing about him not being in a crate for the drive. These two needed to cuddle.[/B]


WHOA!!!!! Thank







goodness







he







is







with







Jacki!!!

I cuddled Catcher the whole way back from the airport, too!!


----------



## phesty

Yea! Yea! Yea! 











































































































Woo hoo!!!! Welcome Home Sprout!!!!


----------



## jasmyne's mom

He's here! He's here! He's here! Yeeehaaaaaaaaaaa!









Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## 2maltese4me

> SPROUT IS CUDDLED IN JACKI'S ARMS.
> 
> I just talked with Jacki and she is holding Sprout. They are almost home. Please no fussing about him not being in a crate for the drive. These two needed to cuddle. Jacki and I have been playing phone tag, but I finally got to hear that they are both together now. She will give all an update when she gets home.
> 
> Thanks again for all your concern and prayers.[/B]



Thanks for the update...thats awesome news!!!!


----------



## puppymom

I'm not a very emotional person, at least not outwardly, but I gotta tell you the news brought tears to my eyes!!!!

*YAHZOOOOOOOTIE!!*


----------



## flossysmom

Sprout is home with Jacki























thank goodness that this is ordeal is to an end, 
so now we can wait on pictures























Happy Day


----------



## sassy's mommy

WHEW!







Can't wait for the update that he is literally in his new home running around like a wild child.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Oh, thank goodness! I was so worried for the little guy. What an ordeal for him....and of course Jacki and Faye. I bet Jacki is on cloud 9!


----------



## HDHOG4ME

HAPPY DAY FOR JACKI!!!! Been waiting and waiting for word on the successful trip -- almost makes tolerating this never-ending snowstorm in Wisconsin possible now!! YAHOO for some good news
















Sharyl & Hailey


----------



## May468

Glad Sprout made it through Dallas is now in Boston!!!!















What a Trooper she is!!!!






























She is a World traveler!!!














































By the Way.. It's a Beautiful Day in Dallas TODAY!!


----------



## Jacki

*HE IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!*

And he is wonderful!!!!!!! He is so little, and soft, and snuggly.














Right now he and my husband are dozing together in our recliner ... too cute. He has been very mellow. Actually, when we first picked him up, his little face peering out of the crate looked a bit shellshocked. So I quickly got him in my arms, where he settled right in and snuggled. He has SUCH a pretty little face. Such big eyes!!!! And his topknot was still in place, just a little crooked from the journey.









When we took him out to potty, he didn't fight the harness and leash at all!! I think he's tired from his ordeal but no worse for the wear. Tonight will be a bath just in case anyone shared some pests with him (haven't seen any fleas or anything, but with so many dogs on the plane, I'd like to be sure). 

THANK YOU EVERYONE for your prayers, emails, PMs, and EVERYTHING ELSE. I can't tell you how much it has meant. I feel like I've been waiting for this baby forever and you've all been waiting with me (and welcoming me here even though I didn't have a Maltese yet ... lol). So, thanks and hugs all around!! Pictures are forthcoming ... might not be for a couple days ... they're all on someone else's camera, and I look a hot mess so we'll have to take some more pics here to share.









Okay, OFF TO PLAY WITH MY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Oh Jacki! Congratulations!!


----------



## samsonsmom

Welcome to your forever home, sweet baby. We'll all be looking forward to pics. Today was like waiting for your sister (or someone else you love) to have her baby, wasn't it? You are one lucky pup--your are a full fledged SM baby!

Love to Jacki and family. Congratulations. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## PreciousPrince

Woohoo! What an anticipated boy! Soooo glad he's finally home with you! Enjoy that precious new baby!


----------



## phesty

Congratulations Jacki and Hubby and Sprout!!!!

















































































































I'm so glad that he finally arrived!


----------



## Scoobydoo

*Yippppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*






























Jacki I am so happy for you, your hubby and little Sprout that he is finally home, I can feel your joy from your post, congratulatios and enjoy your precious little baby


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Just got home from my sisters and had to check and see if all went well...
I was THRILLED!!







to see little Sprout is finally home with mama and daddy!!! WHEW!!!















I'm sure Sprout already is convinced it was all so worth it!!


----------



## Gambitsgirl

Glad everything went well... welcome Sprout!!!
Yeah!!

Have fun!!!
Misty and Gambit


----------



## Ladysmom

I always cry at happy endings and ths is no exception! 

What a journey little Sprout had to get to your arms!


----------



## flossysmom

Awww, Jacki, I am so happy for you.
He sure is one of the best known newbie babies that is for sure








He is already a one popular loved dude









Enjoy the homecoming








Just think...now you're one of those crazy malt mommies






























CONGRATS, can't wait to see more of Sprout and hear all about him


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!






























I'm so happy and relieved!! Enjoy your sweet new baby, Jacki!!


----------



## vjw

Wonderful news! Enjoy him!



Joy


----------



## joe

more chilis forsure


----------



## Cary

I'm almost happier for you than when my babies came home.
What a wait and such tension at the end.
Welcome home Sprout.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

Yay!!







At long last!! What a wait, but I'm sure he is totally worth it!!









Congratulations Jacki!!

Welcome Home Sprout!!!


----------



## paris

Welcome home Sprout! Now Jacki, let's see how long it is before you "become one of THOSE..." lol


----------



## cruisinpat

Congratulations. I'm so glad that Sprout is finally home. Enjoy every minute with him.


----------



## MissMelanie

</span> 

PS Wookie says, MEW TO YOU! Chew chew chew


----------



## hohumbarb

I couldn't be happier for you Jacki


----------



## lillady

We're so happy Sprout is finally home. We can't wait to see pictures!!!!!!


----------



## gibbert

*YIPEEEEE-KI-YAAAAAY!!!!!</span>*

*<span style="font-family:Century">WOO HOO! Jacki I'm so excited for you! Thank goodness Sprout is home with his mommy and his Hotty! Kiss and cuddle him once for each of us that was worried - that should keep you guys busy for quite awhile! *


----------



## louis' mom

So glad he FINALLY made it safely







Can't wait to see pix.


----------



## puppymom

I'm so happy for you and Sprout, Jackie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lahcart

Yeah!!! Enjoy your new furbaby. I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## bootoo

What a great ending...or beginning?

I have felt like someone waiting in a maternity ward today. I have checked and checked. I feel like passing out cigars - if I knew ANYONE who smoked!

Congrats, Jacki!


----------



## 2maltese4me

Awww, sooooo glad he finally made it home to his loving family!!!!!














I can't wait to see pictures!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Oh, little Sprout, we're sooooooooooooooooooooo happy that you're finally safely at your new forever home.









I bet you're tired but I also bet that you're just very, very happy to be out of your crate and firmly on the ground with your new mommy and daddy. I'm sure you're enjoying the hugs, kisses, treats and toys.

We were all very worried about you, so we're sooooooooooooooooooo happy that you've arrived safely. Can't wait for your new mommy, Jacki, to post pictures. Your other mommy, Faye, posted pictures of you leaving and you are sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute.









Jacki and Faye - congratulations on finally geting Sprout to Boston. It was a nail bitter.







Now both of you can get some rest and stop worrying.


----------



## k/c mom

Sprout has sure had a lot of people pulling for him today. It is such relief to know he is home with you and it sounds like he has made himself at home already!!


----------



## cindy6755

<span style="color:#3333ff">I'm so happy Sprout is finally home.





















</span>


----------



## Cosy

I'm glad he finally made it. What an ordeal. Now you can both relax and enjoy the Oscars tonite


----------



## thelittlepet

Yippieity do da. So glad he is home and can't wait to see pictures.
Aimee


----------



## MalteseJane




----------



## Boobookit

*Welcome home, Sprout, Welcome home!!*

*I KNOW the wait and nail biting was worth it!*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Me 'n Tanner are sooo glad you 'n Sprout are together at last! Yea!


----------



## camfan

Jacki--I'm SO relieved to hear this after the end of a LONG few days for you!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear more updates and see some pics!!!!! thanks for sharing this all with us--I felt like I was living it out with you!! Always know that you've got lots of folks pulling for you and Sprout!!!!!


----------



## carrie

thank GOODNESS!!!







sprout is HOME at LAST!!!





































i'm so glad you two are finally together!!






















i can't wait to see more pics....omg, i just can't wait!!









oh yeah.....and..... *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*


----------



## angelsugar

*Dear Jacki and Hotty!!

I am sure you are enjoying your new bundle of fur!! The poor tired little guy.....thank goodness he likes to cuddle!!!

All the best to you! Reality is here! You are now a Malt Mommy!! Lucky girl..........

Hope to hear all about it.....felt like I was waiting for the stork on this one!!! *


----------



## Lily

Yaaay!


----------



## momtoboo

I'm so glad Sprout is home now & safe. Congrats & I hope you all have a nice peaceful night.


----------



## mom2molly

I'm soooooooooooooooo happy for you both!!!!!!!It must feel awesome to have him finally in your arms!


----------



## bek74

Ok, I am in tears. I missed this whole thread and read it from start to finish, OMGosh, I am so glad sprout is with you and hotty.
Beautiful letter sprout ( with a little help) wrote you.









































































I am so glad he has arrived safe and sound. Big hugs to you, sprout and The Hotty


----------



## TheButtercup

yahoooooo! welcome home SPROUT!


----------



## sassy's mommy

Another happy ending to a long journey.


----------



## revakb2

<span style="color:#006600">Welcome Home little 
Sprout and Welcome to a great new life







</span>


----------



## Krystal

YAY!!!!!!! Congrats! Cant wait for pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bijousmom

I loved the letter, Sprout is so articulate for such a little guy. I know that he is a dream come true. Congratulations to you, the hottie and Sprout.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Gosh I have missed the whole ordeal







Congrats Jacki, I'm so glad you have your baby in your arms, may God Bless you with many year of love. Faye, you have got to be one of the best breeders ever. I cryed through the whole post.


----------



## sophiesmom

Welcome home little one, straight to your mommie's arms, little Sprout, your mommie will sleep tight tonight.


----------



## HappyB

> Gosh I have missed the whole ordeal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Jacki, I'm so glad you have your baby in your arms, may God Bless you with many year of love. Faye, you have got to be one of the best breeders ever. I cryed through the whole post.[/B]



Thanks,
That means a lot to me.


----------



## CandicePK

I agree with Joe on this one....





































Faye - please tell me you're kidding....


----------



## phoxxymaltese

Yippeeeeeeeeeeee!!! I can't tell you how happy I am to hear such great news.

Welcome home Sprout!


----------



## Maria71

Yay Sprout!


----------



## my baby

Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

